# Aquatic Life Halo



## bsantucci (Sep 30, 2013)

This looks very nice, as far as the color rendering and specs.

We need some @jeffkrol input here!


----------



## islanddave1 (Jul 5, 2013)

:grin2:


----------



## bsantucci (Sep 30, 2013)

When is this supposed to be available? I'd be willing to give this a shot over my current BML's.


----------



## islanddave1 (Jul 5, 2013)

bsantucci said:


> When is this supposed to be available? I'd be willing to give this a shot over my current BML's.


Already out I think BigAls has them.


----------



## bsantucci (Sep 30, 2013)

islanddave1 said:


> Already out I think BigAls has them.


Too bad not on Amazon yet, I have some gift cards.

Either way, I'm super impulsive, may buy these to give them a shot and sell the BML's.

*edit*

Just saw I may only need 1 for my 36" long tank. If I use the 110 lens it should provide enough spread. Seriously thinking about buying one now. My wife is going to be pissssssssssssssssed. haha.


----------



## duderino (Sep 11, 2013)

bsantucci said:


> When is this supposed to be available? I'd be willing to give this a shot over my current BML's.


Just out of curiosity, what do you not like about the BML's? I am going through a lighting dilemma myself and have an order in to replace my BML's with more BML's. Going from 2 original dutch 90 deg to one MC dutch and one nature style 75 deg. I can't complain about anything with the lights in terms of growth or color. 

I was also considering Kessil but decided the BML's would be better for my particular tank and plants. I really want a pendant and this one looks good if the right spectrum is there to get the color I get with BML.


----------



## bsantucci (Sep 30, 2013)

duderino said:


> Just out of curiosity, what do you not like about the BML's? I am going through a lighting dilemma myself and have an order in to replace my BML's with more BML's. Going from 2 original dutch 90 deg to one MC dutch and one nature style 75 deg. I can't complain about anything with the lights in terms of growth or color.
> 
> I was also considering Kessil but decided the BML's would be better for my particular tank and plants. I really want a pendant and this one looks good if the right spectrum is there to get the color I get with BML.


I personally do not have an issue with the BMLs. I have 2 dutch MC's and I love them. I am just one of those latest and greatest people and I go through lights super fast. Generally buy and resell alot. 

I've never done a pendant and I like the idea of the different lenses to change the spread.

Side note, I'll have 2 36" Dutch BML's for sale tomorrow if they fit your tank. 90 degree on both. lol.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Kind of what a Kessil is supposed to be.. 

Had to do some guesstimating but should be close..

Pity no cyan. 











Bump:


islanddave1 said:


> Interesting....but ugly.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjoGN-Rxnwg
> ...


Wrap a beer can around it and paint it black.. People will drool....


----------



## bsantucci (Sep 30, 2013)

jeffkrol said:


> Kind of what a Kessil is supposed to be..
> 
> Had to do some guesstimating but should be close..
> 
> ...


Jeff, question for you before I overnight these. Do you think 1 single fixture with the 110 lense would cover my 36" long tank or should I go 2 and turn down intensity?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Considering the circular output you can probably cover 36" but it will also spread f/back for 36".. Seems a waste..At least you ca nbuy a slave unit.. instead of a full timer one..

F&s has a $30 rebate.. 
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/produ...mpid=03csegb&gclid=CMST-J_-ksoCFUIjgQodtUcD2Q

Never rush.. 

not seeing anyone selling the slave one (non-deluxe)


----------



## bsantucci (Sep 30, 2013)

jeffkrol said:


> Considering the circular output you can probably cover 36" but it will also spread f/back for 36".. Seems a waste..At least you ca nbuy a slave unit.. instead of a full timer one..
> 
> F&s has a $30 rebate..
> HALO Deluxe FX80 Freshwater LED Aquarium Light Fixture: Aquarium Lighting
> ...


Amazon has the slave unit as well.

I have a bunch of Amazon credit so Amazon is the best place for me to grab this.

If I lower the light height I would waste less of the 36" spread front to back.

So you think I should chance it with a single unit to start and grab the slave if needed after the fact?

Or I can switch to 80 degree lense and run 2 units dimmed. Decisions decisions.

*edit* Ordered a single fixture and mounting arm. I'll give it a shot with the 110 degree optics and see how the tank handles it. I'll post some real world info and review here tomorrow.


----------



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

islanddave1 said:


> Interesting....but ugly.
> 
> Dave


Ugly, looks rather bulky, about the look the Kessil's are way nicer. For the rest i cannot say. The led itself looks promising.

It is my totally subjective opinion 

Michel.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Just for fun:

















as to more personal opinion, yes to the small 160's or whatever . nothing elegent about the "oilcan" 360's..


----------



## bsantucci (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm completely cool with the look. Nothing elegant about two light bars across the top of my tank either as it stands now. 

Function over form for me. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## heel4you (Mar 8, 2015)

Does anyone know if these lights can be used with an Apex?
Thank you


----------



## bsantucci (Sep 30, 2013)

heel4you said:


> Does anyone know if these lights can be used with an Apex?
> Thank you


They can, ADU Aquascaping mentions this.


----------



## heel4you (Mar 8, 2015)

OK, sounds great!
I would like to use only 1 on my 65 gallon, which is 36 x 18 x 25.
Wondering if 1 would be sufficient? 

Bump: Just got an email on these lights!
On sale $314.99:
http://www.thatpetplace.com/halo-deluxe-freshwater-fx80?utm_source=bronto&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Halo+Deluxe+Freshwater+-+FX80&utm_content=New+Year+-+New+Aquatic+Deals!&utm_campaign=010516AquaticEmail&_bta_tid=3.AIu7.Cy7AnA.E2Rf.AoNXOA..A1XoMg.b..s.AijA.n...7GtJpw
Then, there is a $30.00 rebate from the company!
$284.99 makes this light really appealing


----------



## bsantucci (Sep 30, 2013)

My tank is 36 long and I'm giving one light a shot. Jeffkrol thinks it should cover it. Worst case I order a second slave unit.


----------



## duderino (Sep 11, 2013)

Please post pics when you get it. I would like to see how the light looks on a 40B. Please hurry though before they build my BML order. :grin2:


----------



## heel4you (Mar 8, 2015)

@bsantucci How deep is your tank?
I am starting a 65 gallon and it's 25 deep.
With the substrate, it should be roughly 22 to 23 to substrate. Anyone have thoughts on this light with this deep of a tank?
I really like that these lights have sunrise, sunset capability.
If 1 will work, I would sell my 2 kessil 160's for it. 
The shimmer of the kessils are somewhat irritating for me :/


----------



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

Just out of curiosity hell4you, how are the 2 Kessil's 160 doing in your 25" deep tank?

Michel.


----------



## bsantucci (Sep 30, 2013)

duderino said:


> Please post pics when you get it. I would like to see how the light looks on a 40B. Please hurry though before they build my BML order. :grin2:


Will do. Your 40b is similar dimension. ADU Aquascaping's review (link in first post) stated 1 would work fine with the 110 degreen lense over a 40b. He said he went to two lights because of his hardscape casting a shadow. So it's tank dependant I think.



heel4you said:


> @*bsantucci* How deep is your tank?
> I am starting a 65 gallon and it's 25 deep.
> With the substrate, it should be roughly 22 to 23 to substrate. Anyone have thoughts on this light with this deep of a tank?
> I really like that these lights have sunrise, sunset capability.
> ...


My tank is 18 deep, 15 after my 3 inches of substrate. I'll be keeping the light about 6 inches over the water though so roughly the same distance you're doing. Give one a shot and if it's all good then sell the kessils!


----------



## heel4you (Mar 8, 2015)

@micheljq The Kessils are working great. My problem is, that the shimmer is hard for me to look at. When I first installed them, I was mezmerized by it, now it just gets on my nerves...lol
Some folks may enjoy the shimmer, I just find that it's too much :/
If I buy a halo, I will be selling the Kessils here on TPT. 
@bsantucci I think I will try one. I just need to figure out what cable I need for the Halo slave unit to connect to my Apex so it can be programmed.


----------



## bsantucci (Sep 30, 2013)

heel4you said:


> @*micheljq* The Kessils are working great. My problem is, that the shimmer is hard for me to look at. When I first installed them, I was mezmerized by it, now it just gets on my nerves...lol
> Some folks may enjoy the shimmer, I just find that it's too much :/
> If I buy a halo, I will be selling the Kessils here on TPT.
> @*bsantucci* I think I will try one. I just need to figure out what cable I need for the Halo slave unit to connect to my Apex so it can be programmed.


My understanding is the slave connects to the deluxe unit. You'd connect the deluxe to the apex. I think it needs a 0-10v cable.

From Neptunes forum



> You need a kessil cable, two free varspd ports, and some auxiliary cables to link the lights together.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

bsantucci said:


> My tank is 36 long and I'm giving one light a shot. Jeffkrol thinks it should cover it.


I didn't "quite" say that but it is possible.. 

https://youtu.be/OLG-Saa0Z-A

Your going to have to raise it above "normal" a bit..


----------



## bsantucci (Sep 30, 2013)

jeffkrol said:


> I didn't "quite" say that but it is possible..
> 
> https://youtu.be/OLG-Saa0Z-A
> 
> Your going to have to raise it above "normal" a bit..


I've seen more than one person say it should cover a 36. If I get shadows I'll order the slave and call it a day. 

Just hope someone buys my BMLs quickly to offset some of this money haha.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

bsantucci said:


> I've seen more than one person say it should cover a 36. If I get shadows I'll order the slave and call it a day.
> 
> Just hope someone buys my BMLs quickly to offset some of this money haha.


If you keep pushing these it will drive down the demand for the bml.. LOL

anyways fun vid:
https://youtu.be/tjoGN-Rxnwg


----------



## heel4you (Mar 8, 2015)

What is a 0-10v cable?
Would a Kessil to Apex Controller Cable work?
Sorry, I am not electronically inclined :/

Does anyone know if the above cable will work?
Thank you


----------



## bsantucci (Sep 30, 2013)

So I got the light and its really sweet. Setup was easy and quick. The arm hiding the cable is a nice bonus.

As far as coverage I do need a second. Even with the 110 degree lense is isn't that bright at the sides. Ordered the slave now and I'll have that Friday. 

Here us a quick picture of it. Fire away with questions.



















Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## duderino (Sep 11, 2013)

Nice! It looks really bright! Can you compare to the color to the dutch BML?


----------



## bsantucci (Sep 30, 2013)

duderino said:


> Nice! It looks really bright! Can you compare to the color to the dutch BML?


Colors are very nice. You can change them with the spectrum knob anywhere from cool to super warm. The middle seems to be the sweet spot for me and just as good as the BML Dutch. 

One thing I'm not a huge fan of is the fan. It's fairly loud. I've never had t5s so it may not bother others and I'm sure I'll get used to it. I just don't get how we haven't mastered silent fan technology yet lol. 

I'm gonna try and lower the height I have it once my daughter goes to sleep and see how it affects the spread. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## abrooks12376 (Nov 5, 2015)

How heavy is that bad boy?


----------



## bsantucci (Sep 30, 2013)

abrooks12376 said:


> How heavy is that bad boy?


Not very heavy at all. I don't have a specific
weight but nothing to cause concern.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## duderino (Sep 11, 2013)

Louder than a computer fan? It looks good. Glad to hear the color is comparable to the BML. The fan might be the issue for me. Tank is in the family room and my wife would not go for noise.


----------



## bsantucci (Sep 30, 2013)

duderino said:


> Louder than a computer fan? It looks good. Glad to hear the color is comparable to the BML. The fan might be the issue for me. Tank is in the family room and my wife would not go for noise.


Similar to a computer fan. My tank is in the living room too. With TV going you don't really notice to be honest. 

I'm happy with it. Have a sale pending on my BMLs so I'll stick with this for a while and see how it grows everything. 

Slave unit is coming Friday. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## abrooks12376 (Nov 5, 2015)

At first I didn't like it but after seeing it on your tank I like it more. Does it have suspension points?


----------



## bsantucci (Sep 30, 2013)

abrooks12376 said:


> At first I didn't like it but after seeing it on your tank I like it more. Does it have suspension points?


Yep. Has two hanging clips on each side of it to use with suspension kits. I really like the mount though to be honest since it hides the cable nicely. 

Adding in a shot of the moonlights on now. 










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## heel4you (Mar 8, 2015)

bsantucci,
It really looks great on your tank.
You almost have full coverage from what I can tell.
If you could adjust the height, do you think you would cover the whole length? But then, I don't know how much that would affect the par values.
Do you have much shimmer with it?
Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## bsantucci (Sep 30, 2013)

heel4you said:


> bsantucci,
> It really looks great on your tank.
> You almost have full coverage from what I can tell.
> If you could adjust the height, do you think you would cover the whole length? But then, I don't know how much that would affect the par values.
> ...


Thanks! Yeah its close to full but I think cause of the circular nature of the light the corners are not bright. So with the second unit things should be perfect. 

It's as high as it can go with their mount. 



Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## duderino (Sep 11, 2013)

How does the light look in terms of spreading beyond the tank? Does it light up the room more than your BML bars do? I was thinking the 110 degree would light up the walls around the tank quite a bit being that it has such a large spread and up as much as it is.

Any particular reason you went with 2 110 rather than 2 of the 80s? I am so tempted to cancel my "awaiting fulfillment" order and going this route. I was thinking 2 80s and dialing them down quite a bit. I guess my biggest concern is that the corners will not get the PAR I need while directly under getting too much.


----------



## bsantucci (Sep 30, 2013)

duderino said:


> How does the light look in terms of spreading beyond the tank? Does it light up the room more than your BML bars do? I was thinking the 110 degree would light up the walls around the tank quite a bit being that it has such a large spread and up as much as it is.
> 
> Any particular reason you went with 2 110 rather than 2 of the 80s? I am so tempted to cancel my "awaiting fulfillment" order and going this route. I was thinking 2 80s and dialing them down quite a bit. I guess my biggest concern is that the corners will not get the PAR I need while directly under getting too much.


Lights it up less to be honest because it has the frosted ring around the bottom to reduce glare. 

There's a fair amount of shimmer on my wall, but I also have it super high and my water level is low so the koralia is really moving the surface.

The lights come with both the 110 and 80 degree lense, so you can just try them and swap. I am using the 110 now since I have only one, to maximize spread. There's a good chance when I get the second I will go with the 80's, slightly lower in height and dimmed. I'm going to play around a bit to see what works/looks best. 

I'm not overly worried with the corners having 2 fixtures. 1 fixture like I have now definitey does not cover the corners. If you look at the ADU review posted in the OP, he has 2 lights in the 40b (same width as my 48) and his tank is fully lit. I left a comment on his video asking him to confirm if he's using the 80 or 110's with the 2 lights. The PAR numbers from the 80's are super high, so I almost wonder if 110's on both lights might be better to lessen the middle intensity and cover more of the tank.

You have a BML order pending? I forget for which fixtures or did you not mention? 

I can say, the moonlight mode on this fixture is awesome. Its super natural looking. My BML's I ran just blue/green for moonlight which I felt was more marine looking. I didn't want to add any white to it cause it made the tank too bright.


----------



## duderino (Sep 11, 2013)

I currently run 2 Dutch originals and switching to an MC Dutch and a Nature. 

I assumed that the difference in the models was the lens. If they come with both lenses what is the difference between the 80 and 110 model? Is their PAR chart not based on the lens but rather the different models with the same lens?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

duderino said:


> . I guess my biggest concern is that the corners will not get the PAR I need while directly under getting too much.


Any puck style will do this, As distance from the light increases it is mitigated by overlap..
These, Kessils, Radions ect..All the same basically. 
There are differences. Some are more effective in "sharing" than others.. but it is still a "type"

the "not enough PAR" though is unlikely w/ the intensity of these types..


----------



## bsantucci (Sep 30, 2013)

duderino said:


> I currently run 2 Dutch originals and switching to an MC Dutch and a Nature.
> 
> I assumed that the difference in the models was the lens. If they come with both lenses what is the difference between the 80 and 110 model? Is their PAR chart not based on the lens but rather the different models with the same lens?


They list two models, but only sell the one which comes with both lenses. Mine came with the 110 pre-installed.

Ths link has the PDF which has PAR readings for everything. Very detailed.

http://aquaticlife.lifetimeproducts.../files/specsheets/Halo Freshwater Specs_0.pdf


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

bsantucci said:


> They list two models, but only sell the one which comes with both lenses. Mine came with the 110 pre-installed.
> 
> Ths link has the PDF which has PAR readings for everything. Very detailed.
> 
> http://aquaticlife.lifetimeproducts.../files/specsheets/Halo Freshwater Specs_0.pdf


That's pretty nice of them to include both sets of lenses. I hope more manufacturers follow. 
Even better would be creating an optical setup where you could twist the lenses to adjust the spread. (thinking along the lines of a camera lenses mechanism)


----------



## bsantucci (Sep 30, 2013)

prototyp3 said:


> That's pretty nice of them to include both sets of lenses. I hope more manufacturers follow.
> Even better would be creating an optical setup where you could twist the lenses to adjust the spread. (thinking along the lines of a camera lenses mechanism)


I think you'd be paying a lot more for something like that. I'm happier paying this amount and unscrewing some screws to change! 

Amazon messed up my overnight shipment for my second light. The light is coming but they never shipped the arm, only printed a label. I hope I can get them to switch to FedEx Saturday delivery. 

Placed a second order for the arm overnighted for tomorrow, will just return the other if it ever is found by UPS.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## heel4you (Mar 8, 2015)

bsantucci,
Sorry they messed up your shipping.
Question:
Do you think that The mounting arms I have for my Kessil lights would or "could" be used with the Halo?
I find that the price they are asking for the Halo mount is extremely high.
I would appreciate your thoughts.
Thank you


----------



## bsantucci (Sep 30, 2013)

heel4you said:


> bsantucci,
> Sorry they messed up your shipping.
> Question:
> Do you think that The mounting arms I have for my Kessil lights would or "could" be used with the Halo?
> ...


I'm not familiar with the Kessil mounts to be honest so I can't comment totally.

Do they use an M5 screw? That's what the Halo uses. If they do, I imagine there's a good possibility it may work.


----------



## heel4you (Mar 8, 2015)

bsantucci,
I will check it out.
1st I have to figure out what an M5 screw is...lol
If it will work, I can save a ton of money 
Just watched a video on the specs of the Halo.
The screw hole is a M4.
Wondering how hard it would be to make it an M5??
Thank you!!


----------



## bsantucci (Sep 30, 2013)

Quick update. Second light came last night and the fixture came today. Hooked it up for a pic to show you all. It looks great and I'm very happy with them. 

Even with just one light for 3 days my Ludwigia glandulosa colored up amazing as you can see below. Very excited to see how things progress after a few days of both lights. 

Shimmer is very nice as long as you keep surface agitation to a minimum. Of it gets too wild you get dizzy haha. 






























Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## abrooks12376 (Nov 5, 2015)

Looks really nice in there!


----------



## bsantucci (Sep 30, 2013)

Slave unit I got has a bum fan. Came home to the light going off and on. Turns out the fan wasn't running and it was overheating. I have an exchange coming Monday from Amazon. In the meantime I gave it a few tips and the fan turned on and hasn't been an issue since. Still replacing it though. 

And the money shot for the day.











Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

Nice tank, thanks for sharing. What is the height?

I am not a fan of fans though (leds with fans i mean).

Michel,


----------



## bsantucci (Sep 30, 2013)

micheljq said:


> Nice tank, thanks for sharing. What is the height?
> 
> I am not a fan of fans though (leds with fans i mean).
> 
> Michel,


Any reason against fans? Just cause one more thing that can break?

I haven't measured, but guestimate would be 22-23 inches to substrate. I can measure tonight. Or are you asking the height the stand provides? I don't know that but it is adjustable up or down via different screw mounts.


----------



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

You did answer my question thanks! exactly what i was looking for


----------



## abrooks12376 (Nov 5, 2015)

How's the new led doing?


----------



## bsantucci (Sep 30, 2013)

abrooks12376 said:


> How's the new led doing?


Great, still loving them. Having some stunting issues on some plants, but that's a nutrient thing i'm trying to figure out, not a lighting issue.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

some plants "stunt" (tiny internodes ) under high blue lighting..
Stunted but healthy leaves is generally light induced
Stunted but deformed leaves is not...

Or CO2/light/nutrient balance.. 

http://www.barrreport.com/forum/barr-report/general-plant-topics/5584-stunted-plants


----------



## bsantucci (Sep 30, 2013)

jeffkrol said:


> some plants "stunt" (tiny internodes ) under high blue lighting..


Had this stunting well before the new lighting. Thought it was micro toxicity but I suspect super high nitrates now. Trying some things out to correct. 

I'm only running these lights at 50 percent as it stands now. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## bcarrot (May 12, 2014)

Amazon has a $40 off coupon on these lights right now if anyone is thinking about purchasing them.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## abrooks12376 (Nov 5, 2015)

Update?


----------



## dlouly76 (Jul 5, 2015)

Hows plant growth with these so far? I am debating on these or kissells. Thanks!


----------



## kevinmichael77 (Dec 5, 2011)

Updates??


----------



## bsantucci (Sep 30, 2013)

Nothing from my side. I moved over the summer and haven't put that tank up again yet. The lights are great though IMO. I'm torn between back to a full planted tank or a blackwater biotope for the next tank. Either way I'll still use these, just dialed down if I go the blackwater route.


----------



## ghotifish (Feb 16, 2009)

Just thought I'd post here for anyone researching these. I've been running one for almost two years (the delux F80) and it's great, would definitely buy again. Love being able to adjust the intensity and temperature.


----------



## trailsnale (Dec 2, 2009)

ghotifish said:


> Just thought I'd post here for anyone researching these. I've been running one for almost two years (the delux F80) and it's great, would definitely buy again. Love being able to adjust the intensity and temperature.


one on a 40b? any shadowing at the edges? are you using their gooseneck?

do you have any fan noise issues?

i had been going thru the archives lately for various lights and had come across this thread. thanks for including your experience. much appreciated.


----------



## ghotifish (Feb 16, 2009)

Sorry obviously I don't check in here as much as I used to. I'm running this on a 60 gallon cube, so it's pretty much the perfect fit for the light which if I recall has really solid ratings 24"x24". Almost 4 years now and still perfectly happy and have never had a single problem. I run it as a sort of high tech (injected c02 and nice lights) low tech (anubias, java fern, etc) tank. Originally was to try to not have big maintenance needs and avoid algae so I really like the control to turn down the intensity. So I'm not pushing it. But totally happy. The spectrum selection is really cool too. I was previously running T5HO and never really found a bulb combination that I liked the color temp of.

I logged on to PT tonight to research a new lighting setup for my 75 gallon. I would replace my other light with two of these in a second if it wasn't for the cost. And the fact that they are pretty old and not sure if something better has come around. Fan noise isn't bad. No shadowing on my setup. Am using their gooseneck which keeps things looking clean but is too expensive. Hope this helps someone out.


----------

